# Station B



## UrbanX (Mar 18, 2015)

We'd had a few early morning fails, with places being locked tight, so we were heading to our next site slightly dismayed. Out of the blue a derelict roofscape appeared on the horizon. Not even knowing what it was we had to stop for a look. Turns out its an old railway sidings / workshop. 

Despite the state of the place the light, and the atmosphere in there was lovely. 




























After about ten minutes a few kids arrived. I hoped they were harmless, and gave them the 'thumbs up' salute from a distance. They approached with a questioning _"Catacombs?"_. We shrugged as we didn't have a clue what they were on about. Then they beckoned us with a more definite _"Catacomb!"_. Putting our curiosity before our safety we followed them blindly, hoping they weren't about to insist upon a 'camera tax'. 

Luckily they turned out to be sound. A few minutes later we were being ushered down a small stairway into a complex of air raid shelters! Thanks guys! 













After a while we said our _"Au Revoirs"_ and they wandered back into the undergrowth, and we wandered back through the sidings, grabbing a couple more shots on the way back to the car: 







Thanks for looking:


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 18, 2015)

Great set of pics as always Sir! You seem to find these places that I haven't seen before. Nicely done


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 18, 2015)

Cheers dude, we were literally driving by - hence it doen't have a name!


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 18, 2015)

I really love the atmosphere this place has/you have shown, excellent stuff buddy!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 18, 2015)

Great shots..nice of them to show you the shelters..how lucky


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 18, 2015)

Lovely that thanks for sharing!


----------



## tank2020 (Mar 18, 2015)

That penny polished up ok, love the last shot.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 18, 2015)

Stunning. Love that hanging lamp shot in particular. And air-raid shelters too. Bonus!


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice find  Odd encounter with the group of kids!


----------



## jayb3e (Mar 18, 2015)

crackled paint pic is spot on.


----------



## brickworx (Mar 19, 2015)

Yep, paint pic does it for me also...love a bit of peel. Nice find!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 19, 2015)

Really interesting find especially the air raid shelters,Great photos.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 19, 2015)

Cheers for the lovely comments guys & gals! I can't believe this station is proving to be more popular than The Royal Station that we visited just afterwards!


----------



## night crawler (Mar 19, 2015)

Way out , that is a really awsome place to vist


----------



## smiler (Mar 19, 2015)

You Aced that X, fantastic pics and lovely report, Thanks


----------

